# Atv Stolen!



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that between 1am and 5pm Monday, November 13, 2007, someone stole my atv from my locked garage in Cutler, Ohio. They busted the lock right off of both garage doors. The atv was a Yellow 2007 Suzuki LTZ400 that I haven't even owned for 6 months. Didn't have insurance on it yet, so I'm screwed out of $6300. If you all could, I would greatly appreciate eveyone keeping an eye/ear out for it. Here's a description of the bike:

Yellow 2007 Suzuki LTZ-400
ITP Holeshot XCR rear tires
ITP Holeshot GNCC front tires
DG Xccelerator Stage 3 Exhaust
DG Fat Series V-Pro Front Bumper
MSR Pro Raptor Shorty Clutch lever with a broken cable adjuster
Oval LED taillight with a custom built bracket (bracket is made from a yellow road sign, yellow is on the back of the bracket)

That's about it for now. Thanks everyone...


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

do u have the serial number? so that can help people look out for it that way too


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah, I was kind of hesitant about posting it though...I don't know why...
it's JSAAK47A972114155



NUM1FIRE said:


> do u have the serial number? so that can help people look out for it that way too


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

the only reason i asked is just incase someone works at a suzuki shop or another shop that works on atvs can check for that vin. or in a near furture if it is not recovered, the low life thief decides to part it out and puts parts on ebay or any other site people can ask for the vin number to see if that is the one that was stollen from u.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

also check ebay or craigslist.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm going to call all of the local shops tomorrow and give them the vin number in case someone try's to bring it in for repair, but they are gonna have to wreck that thing for it to need some work, cause it's rock solid. Probably the best running atv I've ever been on...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my buddy had 2 stolen from his campground shed. never to be found. thats whats bad about atv's thay don't need to be licensed and can be used off road out of sight. they are a hot item with deer season in 2 weeks.it will prolly end up at a deer camp.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

gf319804, just a shot in the dark. Give your homeowners ins. a call. By the ATV being in your locked garage you maybe covered.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

nope, atv's are just like a car, they have their own seperate insurance. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry about your atv. Everyone should make sure that they have boat or atv insurance, these items are not covered under almost all Home owner policies. Even when in your garage they are not covered for fire, theft, etc.

I hate theives. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My homeowners insurance will cover a boat as long as its, a) not valued over $1000, and/or b) has less than a 10hp motor. Anything more and it needs its own policy. I used this clause while I was rebuilding my Starcraft. I said it has an I/O, but they said it wasn't registered yet with watercraft yet, and the value, (reciepts totaled) hasn't passed the $1000 mark so its okay. As soon as it hits the water though, I needed a boat policy.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you use your ATV as a vechicle to work around your house you can claim it as a yard machine. Or at least that is what I was told. I would use my deductible for my home owners and then receive compensation after that.
might try it, not sure.
ying


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I lost 2 dirt bikes and a boat in a home fire several years ago. Homeowners covered them. I guess times and isnurances have changed in 30 yrs.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, truth be told, my fiance and I just moved into the place less than two months ago, and we have somewhat of a tight budget due to her still being in school and paying for her tuition and the list goes on and on. I am 24 and work very hard for everything I have. Thankfully I was blessed with a good paying job, and great family and friends. Anyway, with living on a tight budget, we were waiting to recieve a full month worth of bills to make sure we could afford the extra $ for home owners insurance. To make a long story short, we just recieved our last bill today, that was for a full month, and had intentions of calling before the end of the month to buy insurance. So I'm pretty much screwed. I know, stupid mistake not getting insurance sooner, but when you're young, sometimes you just have to do without certain things...maybe I should have done without the 4wheeler, but ya know...Thanks for all the suggestions and support though, makes ya feel better to know that there are still honest people out there who care about one another. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess the heat was too much for these thieves. Neighbor just showed up and said their was a yellow 4wheeler in the woods right behind their house. I'd say someone heard I was lookin' for it and there was gonna be hell to pay, got scared, and "returned" it...Thanks to all, and thank god...


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

glad to hear that u was able to get it back


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

gf319804 said:


> I'd say someone heard I was lookin' for it and there was gonna be hell to pay, got scared, and "returned" it....


Yeah - either that or felt sorry for you for not having homeowners insurance or insurance on that bike!

Maybe this'll teach you a little lesson - if you can afford a new 4 wheeler, then I'll bet you can afford home owners insurance. If not - then you don't need the bike. What if someone had broken into your home and stolen everything you have?? 

Glad it all worked out for you - but maybe this'll be the lesson you need to make some better decisions.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude, I'm hoping the 1st thing you did after getting it back was to call and get insurance on it.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

yup, it is take care of. Got it this morning after work. Plus I opted for the "extra" coverage, a remington 870, with 3" mags...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good going on the insurance. Hopefully you'll never have to use the 870. I know how you felt, as I had a Polaris ATV stolen severla years ago. Luckily I had insurance that paid for it, but it sucked all the way around.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Wife is an agent and thought I should let you all know that most homeowners policies do NOT cover ATV's. Check with your agent to be sure your ATV is covered under your policy before assuming it is.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Glad you got it back. Was it reported? If so, could they get any prints to try to find the culprits?


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

my insurance for our quad through state farm is $5.50 a month we have our house and cars through them also but its worth checking


----------

